# Adding "weight" to speaker enclosure?



## stiles97 (Dec 5, 2013)

Pros and cons of adding additional weight to speaker enclosure? Increase dampening of enclosure? Reduce vibrations? Sound better ? I have an idea to add weight to the internal structure of a prototype I am building and want to bounce it off you guys. This is a 3 way bookshelf size box. Separate air space for woofer. Made of 3/4" Mdf. Front baffle 1-1/2" thick. Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

Matt


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

It sounds like it will be pretty stout with the double baffle. I would worry more about adding mass if you have a high excursion driver, and even then some rubber feet or carpet spikes will keep most of them still.


----------



## stiles97 (Dec 5, 2013)

I guess the "mass" adding was the question. I have little doubt that the baffle will flex or vibrate but was looking at the cabinet as a whole. I don't think that adding mass to the individual panels could hurt. My idea was to inset weights into the panels.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Extra mass shouldn't be required if the internal bracing is done well.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^ I agree, in using internal bracing you should not need any extra mass. It'll be pretty heavy as is since your material is very thick.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

adding mass isn't remotely necessary with a solid bracing plan. waste of effort in my opinion unless you actually get panel vibrations. and even then I'd just toss in a couple wooden dowels


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

To "add mass" you could do it by lining the interior walls with damping material. There are various vinyl and asphalt options at Parts Express. I would only bother if you are really worried that your walls are resonating badly.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you do it... Don't forget to take the space it will take up in your cabinet into your calculations for cabinet size. Warfdale used to sell speakers with sand in the cabinets years ago... Here is a link to their speakers with sand filled baffles.
http://www.inner-magazines.com/news/28/72/wharferdale/


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

ellisr63 said:


> If you do it... Don't forget to take the space it will take up in your cabinet into your calculations for cabinet size. Warfdale used to sell speakers with sand in the cabinets years ago... Here is a link to their speakers with sand filled baffles.
> http://www.inner-magazines.com/news/28/72/wharferdale/


Very interesting piece of history, thanks.


----------



## smiledon (Feb 2, 2009)

Here in Australia, we have a maker who uses Focal drivers. His statement piece is the Grand Monument, that differs from the Monument by having added mass, lead + other damping, I think. 
http://www.osbornloudspeakers.com.au/ 
It may be worth reading reviews to see what you can glean.
Phil


----------

